# Betta eating other fish?



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

Is it possible for my Betta to eat this fish competly so there is no trace of it anywhere?









We had them both in a 5 gallon tank for months with no problems, both healthy, woke up this morning searched the tank high and low and the albino cory is gone!, no trace!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

If it died, then yes, a betta could eat the remains. Doubt they could kill it, though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cories will eat dead fish, too. And filters will pick up the tiny bones that go uneaten. But the fish could have jumped out of the tank, too. Once on the floor, they can keep flopping around and end up under something or get eaten by a dog or cat.


----------



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the fast replies, it probably died and was eaten, no way it could have gotten out


----------

